# Java-Imports bei Jaxb



## Chuqa (29. Mai 2009)

Hallo allerseits,

ich beiß mir schon seit ein paar Tagen die Zähne aus. Wir haben in unserem Projekt XSD-Schema-Dateien, die die Objektstruktur im Programm abbilden. Mithilfe von Jaxme werden diese Schema-Dateien in Parselets, also die eigentlichen Objekte umgesetzt. Nun hat sich die Struktur des Schemas etwas verändert (mehr verschachtelt), sodass mehrere neue Objekte jetzt hinzugekommen sind. Beim Erstellen und Befüllen der Objekte müssen nun natürlich auch die neuen Objekte befüllt werden. Das geschieht auch, aber die neuen Objekte können keinem Typ zugeordnet werden, da das Import-Statement für die Klasse fehlt. Werden die irgendwo fest definiert, denn Einige (die auch vorher schon da waren) stehen in jedem der Parselets? kann mir jemand helfen, zumindestens wo ich suchen muss?

Gruss chuqa


----------



## Noctarius (29. Mai 2009)

Hast du die JAXB generierten Klassen denn nach der Schemaänderung neu erstellen lassen?


----------



## Chuqa (29. Mai 2009)

Versteh nicht ganz, was du meinst. Das Ganze läuft über einen ANT-Task, der aus der Schema-Datei die Parselets, also die Fachobjekte generiert.


----------



## Chuqa (29. Mai 2009)

Ok, hab mir das nochmal etwas intensiver angeschaut und nicht ganz richtig erklärt. Es sind 2 Sachen die da passieren. Also, dass was da generiert werden soll ist einmal eine Klasse, die dann meine entsprechenden Daten enthält und dann wird außerdem noch das Parsen von Daten aus einem Byte-Array und in ein Byte-Array generiert.
Das Generieren der Klasse mit all seinen entsprechenden Attributen, die unter Umständen auch wieder Klassen sind, klappt wunderbar.
Das Problem ist das Generieren der Klassen, die das Parsen übernehmen - die Parselets. Dort werden natürlich die einzelnen Attribute meines Objektes gefüllt. Es gibt für jeden Datentype, der durch das Schema entsteht dann ein Parselet. Die Parselets müssen natürlich dann den entsprechenden Datentyp importieren, auf denen sie die daten aus dem Byte-Array parsen wollen. Das passiert aber nur bei den Typen, die bereits vor dem Ausbau der Schema-Dateien bestanden haben. Die Typen, die nun neu dazugekommen sind, werden nicht importiert. Vielleicht dazu folgendes Beispiel. Angenommen die alte XSD hatte folgenden Aufbau:

```
...
<xs:element name="Person" type="PersonType">
</xs:element>
<xs:complexType name="PersonType">
  <xs:sequence>
    <xs:element name="Familienname"></xs:element>
    <xs:element name="Vorname"></xs:element>
  </xs:sequence>
</xs:complexType>
```
Dann wird mir ein ClsPerson.java raus generiert, die dann entsprechend die Daten der Person (Familienname und Vorname) enthält (z.B. als Strings). Für das Parsen aus dem Array würde dann noch eine ClsPersonParselet.java generiert, die eine Funktion "parse" besitzt. Diese Funktion legt zuerst ein Objekt vom Typ ClsPerson an und parst dann entprechend Familienname und Vorname aus dem Byte-Array auf das Objekt.
Angenommen ich würde das Schema nun wie folgt ausbauen:

```
...
<xs:element name="Person" type="PersonType">
</xs:element>
<xs:complexType name="PersonType">
  <xs:sequence>
    <xs:element name="Namen">
      <xs:complexType>
        <xs:sequence>
          <xs:element name="Familienname"></xs:element>
          <xs:element name="Geburtsname"></xs:element>
          <xs:element name="Vorname"></xs:element>
        </xs:sequence>
      </xs:complexType>
    </xs:element>
  </xs:sequence>
</xs:complexType>
```
Dann werden mir 2 Klassen generiert, nämlich ClsPerson.java und ClsNamen.java. ClsNamen ist dann Bestandteil von ClsPerson. Ebenso werden mir 2 Parselets generiert: ClsPersonParselet.java und ClsNamenParselet.java. In der parse-methode von ClsPersonParselet wird dann die parse-Methode von ClsNamenParselet aufgerufen, indem ein neu-erstellten Objekt von ClsNamen mit übergeben wird. Allerdings wird ClsNamen nicht in ClsPerson importiert, sodass das Objekt keinem Typ zugeordnet werden kann. Ebenso verhält es sich in ClsNamenParselet, indem versucht wird, dass übergebene Objekt in ClsNamen zu konvertieren. das scheitert allerdings, weil wiederum ClsNamen nicht bei den import-Statements steht. Ich weiß nur nicht, wo ich angeben muss, welche Objekte er bei den Parselets importieren muss.


----------



## Chuqa (29. Mai 2009)

So also ich denke ich habe das Problem gefunden. Die Parselets und damit die Parser werden von uns generiert und dort werden auch die Imports organisiert. Es gibt zwar noch ein Problem, dass er die neuen Typen nicht auflösen kann und ich weiß nicht wieso, denn die alten Typen kann er entsprechend erreichen, aber ich hoffe das wird sich auch bald erledigen. Danke an alle, die vielleicht doch versucht haben, irgendwie dahinter zu steigen


----------



## Noctarius (29. Mai 2009)

Lösche doch mal die alten, von JAXB erstellten Klassen und dann komplett neu erstellen lassen.


----------



## Chuqa (29. Mai 2009)

Die alten Klassen werden gelöscht. Durch den ANT-Task wird vor dem erstellen der neuen Klassen noch ein Clean auf das entsprechende Verzeichnis aufgerufen.
Das Problem mit dem auflösen der neuen Typen habe ich momentan auch gelöst, aber weiß nicht woran es lag. Hab die neuen Schemadateien und die Änderungen vom Parser eingecheckt und das komplette Projekt neu ausgecheckt und dann die ANT-Task einzeln über eclipse gestartet, dann hat das zumindestens mal funktioniert. Läuft zwar immernoch nicht 100%ig, aber ich denke das wird schon noch ;-).
Danke nochmal für deine Hilfe.


----------



## Noctarius (30. Mai 2009)

Noch ein Tipp wenn ANT nicht erzwungen ist, überleg mal nach Maven zu wechseln. Solche Dinge gehen aus meiner Sicht damit um Längen einfacher


----------



## Chuqa (31. Mai 2009)

Ja naja maven kommt schon zum Einsatz, aber das Projekt ist eher historisch gewachsen. Die meisten build-Prozesse sind eben noch mit ant umgesetzt. Nur bei wenigen kommt bisher maven zum Einsatz. Dafür werden neue Projekte mit maven umgesetzt. Vielleicht lassen sich die Prozesse ja nach und nach umstellen, aber das liegt nicht in meiner Hand .


----------

